# Red River Shootout Round 4 Tyler, Texas April 1



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

All, Round 4 of the Red River Shootout will take place on April 1 in Tyler, Texas at Stereo and Video Center.

Details.....

Saturday, April 1, 2017 Stereo an Video Center SPE [SQC]

Single point event, $20 entry fee.
Registration at 9AM
Judging at 10AM

Let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks
Howard


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for 10 days out.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Bump I am all of schedule with you guys I work this weekend...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Bump I am all of schedule with you guys I work this weekend...



Get it together Matt!!! 
I am going to release a full schedule in the next couple of weeks that should take us through the Red River Shootout Finals in September.


----------

